# Okinawa offshore



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Just got back from a 2 year tour in Okinawa...was a deckhand there for Salty Rods charters..look them up if you’re ever over there! Disclaimer...different culture there and billfish are food not a trophy lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I did a year there. Cool fishery.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

years ago, I remember catching Dolphin, tuna, and wahoo from the rocks off Guam. The WestPac, puts the Atlantic to bed concerning the fishing, and well, just about everything else...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Good to see you on here again!!

Are you in town?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Really cool, Thanks for posting.
Neat pic of the Striped Marlin in the water lit up!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Never ate marlin, are they good eating.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Never ate marlin, are they good eating.


Yes phenomenal eating...sashimi or grilled marlin steaks are amazing. Stripeys are noticeably better than blues though.


----------

